# Solved: Unable to display current owner.



## Chemo10

This is a problem that I've seen a lot of things about, but none that actually match my situation.

I recently got a new computer with windows 7 premium home edition on it, and I have a file that I wish to copy into another folder, but it will not allow me. If I attempt to run, move or delete the file, I get a message telling me that I need adminstrator privilages to do the action. I have figured out that it is because I do not have ownership of this file. I have attempted to change the ownership through the security tab of the properties, but I do not have access to it. Instead I get this message:

"You do not have permission to view this object's security properties"

Where it tells me who the current owner is, the box simply says "Unable to display current owner." I obviously need to take ownership of the file, but I can't find out how. It would be much appreciated if anyone had some ideas?

I am an administrator, and for whatever reason home edition does not allow to me to use the default administrator account which is the only idea that I've seen to fix this problem. This not a file that I took from my old computer either.


----------



## Megabite

Howdy,

First what file is it and what extension does it have and where is it located?


----------



## Chemo10

It is an exe file, taken from a .rar I downloaded. The same problem occurs where ever I extract it (Extracted the same .rar on the desktop, where I eventually want it to be, and also in an unrelated folder). It is a file that I had used on my old computer (Vista) which worked fine then.


----------



## Megabite

Can you right click it and choose Send to..... and Desktop Shortcut?


----------



## Chemo10

Yeah, thats not a problem at all, all of the options are there for that stuff, it's just permissions that I don't seem to be able to access.


----------



## Megabite

Do you have UAC turned Off....also what does this file do......would the system or your protection programs not like it

To enable Admin Account open command prompt

To enable the Windows 7 administrator account:

*net user administrator /active:yes*

To disable the Windows 7 administrator account:

*net user administrator /active:no*


----------



## Chemo10

Just tried that and got an error saying

"System error 5 has occured

Access is Denied"


----------



## Megabite

Try Start>>All Programs>>Accessories>>and RIGHT click on Command Prompt Icon and choose Run as Administrator


----------



## Chemo10

That worked, thank you Megabite, you have been extremely helpful.


----------



## Megabite

No Prob........:up:


----------



## TheOutcaste

Do you get the *You do not have permission to view this object's security properties* error as soon as you click the *Security* tab, or only _after_ clicking *Continue*?
If the later, click the *Advanced* button at the bottom instead.
Then click the *Owner* tab, then click the *Edit* button.
You should then be able to take ownership.
Close all the property windows, then you should be able to access the *Security* tab.

Doesn't always work, but can save having to switch accounts if it does.


----------



## Chemo10

The problem has been solved, but since you've given the usual response to this question, I'll elaborate in case someone else has the same problem in the future

Yes, that error only shows up after hitting continue, where the problem comes is that it didn't allow me to take ownership through the edit option. It would tell me that I was not allowed to take ownership with my permissions. The problem I was having was with the taking of ownership itself. The command prompt changing of account from above was the only way I was able to get ownership of this file (Since Home edition doesn't let you get to the default admin though user management for whatever reason). Thanks anyway though.


----------

